# Seeking vacation advice



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm trying to do a late February or early March vacation, but unfortunately this is peak travel season with school breaks/spring break. Maybe someone can offer thoughts if you've been to these places. My top goals are: warmth, ocean, relaxation. I basically just spend my time on these trips swimming, walking on the beach and taking it easy.

Option 1: I'm in a west coast US city with easy direct flights to Hawaii. It's a domestic flight, 7 hours direct! On the other hand this is a damned busy time in Hawaii so prices have soared and it's going to be crowded. My total cost (flights + hotel/vrbo + car rental) is going to be in the $3,500 realm though I'm trying to get it down to $3,000. Of course I'll also be paying for food and gas on top of this, so let's say $3,400 estimated total cost. And yes I'm using all my best frugal techniques.

(Ideally I'd like to go surfing in Hawaii but the beaches in the next option are so beautiful that I would happily forego surfing...)

Option 2: tonight it occurred to me that I can zip up to Vancouver, an easy trip I do all the time, overnight downtown (probably see a friend too) then take a Cuba all inclusive package the next day. I just planned out itinerary and connections and it's surprisingly doable. More total hours of travel than Hawaii, but even with all flights, overnight hotel, plus all inclusive, I get a price of $1,800. All values CAD.

What do you think? Would Cuba be just as badly crowded as Hawaii? Is the Hawaii experience (definitely more exotic) worth spending the extra +$1,600 ?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james, on Mar 9 we're going to Cayo Largo, Cuba, Resort Pelicano. We've been 20 times at Cuba, but for the 1st time going to Cayo Largo. This is separate island that belong to Cuba. Probably the best beaches un Carribean,. Won't be crowded as beaches 5-6 km. And price was very reasonable


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I should have added, the number of usable days in each is about the same. These costs include all flights, accommodations, food, car (Hawaii)

Hawaii 6 days = $3,400
Cuba 6.5 days = $1,800



gibor365 said:


> james, on Mar 9 we're going to Cayo Largo, Cuba, Resort Pelicano. We've been 20 times at Cuba, but for the 1st time going to Cayo Largo. This is separate island that belong to Cuba. Probably the best beaches un Carribean,. Won't be crowded as beaches 5-6 km. And price was very reasonable


Thanks very interesting. I was originally thinking Varadero, I wonder if it's too crowded to enjoy in early March?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

You said


> My top goals are: warmth, ocean, relaxation. I basically just spend my time on these trips swimming, walking on the beach and taking it easy.


So forget about Varadero  , believe me, for type of vacation you want, go to Cayo Largo or Cayo Santa Maria.
Take a look
http://www.cayolargo.net/index.html

Also, Cayo Largo has kilometers of nude beaches


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gibor, which package company or web site did you book Cayo Largo through?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

itravel2000.com 
I always book with them as I use perto-points


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

I've done Cayo Coco in Cuba and really enjoyed it as well. Same concept, it's a separate island off of but connected to Cuba. 
I would have said since you're already on the West Coast have you looked into Los Cabos Mexico, but from what I remember hearing the ocean is often not conducive to swimming at most places due to rocks/algae etc.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

james - could i ask what package companies or websites you're using?(& if possible which areas|? resort?).
I'm (somewhat?) closer to Cuba, here on the other coast. We have non-stop flight all-in packages from here, but the prices i'm seeing (selloffvacations.com mainly)( for 4*+ resorts) are comparable or more than your $1800. I'd a thought going "direct" we'd be less...


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Have you done an all inclusive before? The cheap ones are not great...rooms are dank, food is crappy and restrictive, can be frustrating.


If it were me I'd stick with the expensive Hawaii plan. Great beaches, great surf, great scenery, great restaurants, great everything. But you seem (overly) concerned about the money side and staying frugal on your trip, so Hawaii may be out. I don't see how you could possibly spend only $400 on food and gas for 1 week in Hawaii.

I'd go another way and suggest perhaps Cancun. Book a nice airbnb condo on the beach for $100/night. Walk the beaches, swim, take the cheap bus around and the ferry over to Isla Mujeres, snorkel the world class reefs. If you're bored rent a car and drive to Tulum and the pyramids and the cenotes, excellent stuff. Lots of people to socialize with too.

I've also done Eluthera in the Bahamas. Complete opposite. Get a rental SUV and drive around the rural, bumpy, sandy roads/trails and follow google earth to worm your way to the hidden beaches all over the place. Not super touristy or busy. Hop over to Harbour Island on the ferry for a party if desired. Also as expensive as Hawaii.

You're going alone right? Do you want to be left alone to yourself on the beach or do you want a social atmosphere and people (girls) to mingle with? Kind of the first and key question to answer for yourself, in making this decision.

Luckily, Hawaii has it all. It's the vacation answer to the questions you didn't even know you had.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I've done all inclusive to Cuba before and was very happy with it... I'd definitely enjoy that experience.

Let's pretend I don't care about price. My concern with Hawaii was just that it's so darn crowded right now. Whenever I look up bookings, I see numbers that say everything is 90% to 98% booked up and I'm starting to get the feeling it's just going to be heavy traffic and busy beaches there anyway. I'd love to go to Hawaii but have been hesitant to when I see how popular it is right now.

Would Cuba be as crowded as Hawaii, say at these resorts and beaches?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Would Cuba be as crowded as Hawaii, say at these resorts and beaches?


Varadero - probably, Cayo Coco/Cayo Santa Maria - less, Cayo Largo - don't think so (this island has 3-4 real resorts)


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I've done all inclusive to Cuba before and was very happy with it... I'd definitely enjoy that experience.


I have as well in Varadero, didn't find it overly crowded, stayed at a 5* all inclusive with reef snorkeling right out there. Any problems with you working in the US and going to Cuba right now?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll have to double check that, but I don't see why the US would affect me. I'm not a US citizen or permanent resident, and Cuba doesn't even stamp the passport.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Just mention it because of the Trump factor ...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> james - could i ask what package companies or websites you're using?(& if possible which areas|? resort?).
> I'm (somewhat?) closer to Cuba, here on the other coast. We have non-stop flight all-in packages from here, but the prices i'm seeing (selloffvacations.com mainly)( for 4*+ resorts) are comparable or more than your $1800. I'd a thought going "direct" we'd be less...


I was looking at several including Sunwing, and there seem to be one week all inclusives for just $1200


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ok. i just re-checked , and prices DO seem to be more reasonable that before...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> Just mention it because of the Trump factor ...


I looked into it more. You're right, it is definitely the Trump factor at play, it has changed things and I bet this immediately hit the Cuba travel prices. Obama had lifted travel restrictions for Americans to Cuba. But Trump has brought back enforcement of rules, and they're pretty restrictive. Basically the major hotels/resorts are all out of the question *for Americans*.

What I can't figure out, however, is whether any of this applies to me. I'm a Canadian citizen and a Canadian resident, with my primary residence in Canada (and even my primary tax jurisdiction in Canada). I'm not a US citizen or permanent resident. However, I do spend a lot of time physically in the US.

But I can't tell if that last fact makes me subject to these crazy American rules.

Any snowbirds out there? That's a situation like mine. The snowbird who has a home in Florida or something is not a US citizen. Can the snowbird go to Cuba (via Canada) or can that cause them trouble?


----------



## tdiddy (Jan 7, 2015)

How much is your time worth?

Double check travel times. Typically direct flights from West Coat to Hawaii are ~6 hours there 5 back 

You're talking about flying to Vancouver, then taking a ~10 hr flight to Cuba? If you really want frugal there must be some closer options in Mexico, central America even


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Hawaii is the best, shortest flight option for me, and you're right -- travel time is important. I'm still trying to make Hawaii work.

With the airport I'm starting from, anything other than Hawaii (Mexico/Caribbean) involves a series of connections and very long travel any way I cut it. I ran into this problem when I went to Jamaica last year too.

I don't want to go to Mexico. I'm not comfortable with the crime situation after the recent uptick in violent crimes even in tourist areas. Travelling alone, not taking any chances.

Frugality is part of my decision but not the whole story. I'm willing to spend more $ on Hawaii versus say Dominican Republic, but up to a point. Just trying to price it out now.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

James, have you considered Costa Rica? My wife and I spent a fantastic week in the Papagayo area on the West coast a few years back. We enjoyed the beautiful black sand beach, incredible natural splendour and some of the loveliest people you could ever hope to meet. We'll definitely go back again.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> We enjoyed the beautiful black sand beach


 Really?! Don't call me racist, but I strongly prefer WHITE sand beach .

Last couple of years , Cubans built many 4.5-5 stars resorts, hoping that US tourists will be coming in masses . It didn't happened, so prices became a bit cheaper for all Cuba. Thank you Trump!

P.S. I've been to more than dozen Caribbean destinations, and think that Cuba has rather different experience from All Caribbeans.
Many parts of Cuba is fully virgin, for example , The cay (Cayo Largo) is about 25 kilometers (16 mi) long and 3 kilometers (1.9 mi) wide. Everything that this cay has are 3-4 resorts, see turtle farm and post office .

How you can compare it with Cancun (you walk on the beach and smell ****) or Hawaii?!
Yes, if you are looking for gourmet food - go other place. If you are looking for wild night life - go to Hedonism II or Desire!

P.P.S. Also I like Cuban people more than any others... nice mix of races, from blondies with blue eyes to super blacks . Where else you can find bartenders with PhD in math or history?! 
I also like that Cubans have Russian mentality lol


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

olivaw: thanks I might take a look at Costa Rica.

gibor: I agree that Cuba stands out as much better than other Caribbean locations. I really hope you enjoy your time, I am jealous. In fact all Canadians should be booking these packages at amazing prices... they are partially this cheap because the US again made it illegal to vacation there. After doing some research I decided it is too risky for me to go, even though I'm not a US citizen.

Everyone, go take a look at those packages on Sunwing or Itravel2000. Just amazing prices for Cuba, this is a "no-brainer" as they say!


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

My friend just got back from cuba all inclusive. He said it was good, but had a few complaints.

First the cubans seem to forget the little things that matter. Like pressed drapes, cleaned corners of rooms etc. Just a lack of attention to detail. Secondly, they apply a 20% exchange factor on canadian money to convert to their currency. Lastly, he didnt like the Sunwing experience. Thought the place was going to fall out of the sky.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh that's unfortunate about Sunwing. I was considering going with them, but their planes are definitely older.

Prices with Sunwing are much cheaper than competing packagers like Transat and Westjet. Huge difference in pricing, but obviously the quality of the planes & service is a big factor there. Then again, I've heard bad stories from all of them. I've had friends whose Westjet vacations had horrible delays and bad travel experiences. Personally I've gone with Transat (back when it was Nolitours) and my parents have been with Sunwing, with few complaints.

Thanks all these notes are very helpful.


----------



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

my suggestion is to go with Air Canada Vacations.
Sunwing is horrible - have heard many horror stories.
Air Canada gets priority take off & landing privileges in most Canadian airports...that could come in handy during bad wintery weather...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

tygrus said:


> My friend just got back from cuba all inclusive. He said it was good, but had a few complaints.
> 
> First the cubans seem to forget the little things that matter. Like pressed drapes, cleaned corners of rooms etc. Just a lack of attention to detail. Secondly, they apply a 20% exchange factor on canadian money to convert to their currency. Lastly, he didnt like the Sunwing experience. Thought the place was going to fall out of the sky.


- every resort is different , you cannot say "Cubans".
- 20% exchange factor on canadian money?! I hear it for a first time! They always had 10% charge on changing US$, but never Canadian $, btw, after Cuba cancelled departure tax, I almost change nothing .... tips in US$ are more than welcome as well as taxis will get any currency. At duty free I pay with Canadian credit card and never seen any extra charges
- We've been to Cuba about 20 times and were flying with all possible carriers include "no-frills" Cubana Air (one time whole plane was shinny black on outside , like a coffin - but no any problems with flying)... I wouldn't say there is any difference among all of them.... Actually I didn't like Air Canada Rouge than anything else... probably Air Transat a bit better then rest


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> After doing some research I decided it is too risky for me to go, even though I'm not a US citizen


Really?! You are not US citizen or even PR, you hold Canadian passport, you fly from Vancouver. What problem can you have?!
I know guys (US citizen) who were travelling to Cuba long before Obama via Montreal or Toronto with Russian passports.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

james4beach said:


> I don't want to go to Mexico. I'm not comfortable with the crime situation after the recent uptick in violent crimes even in tourist areas. Travelling alone, not taking any chances.


That’s like saying you don’t want to visit Canada because of a high crime rate in City X. 
I am a frequent visitor to safer areas in Mexico and I fully intend to continue travelling there. I also travel alone.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

heyjude said:


> That’s like saying you don’t want to visit Canada because of a high crime rate in City X.
> I am a frequent visitor to safer areas in Mexico and I fully intend to continue travelling there. I also travel alone.


Except Canada does not have rapidly escalating violent crimes nationwide, including new & recent instances of violence in previously safe areas (Cancun and Los Cabos). If that pattern was happening in Canada, then it would be rational for someone to avoid visiting.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

heyjude said:


> I also travel alone.





> Travelling alone, not taking any chances.


You guys should go together


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

gibor365 said:


> You guys should go together


LOL!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Except Canada does not have rapidly escalating violent crimes nationwide, including new & recent instances of violence in previously safe areas (Cancun and Los Cabos). If that pattern was happening in Canada, then it would be rational for someone to avoid visiting.


You must be listening to the State Department propaganda yet you want to go to Cuba? Alaska Air to PV is direct or one stop for you.

I have a friend from Lethbridge who is on an AI to Samba Vallarta this week. He has tried Hawaii and Cuba but is back to PV. Anywhere on Banderas Bay is safe.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anywhere on AI resort will be safe , we just been in Dec to Honduras. No any problems...


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I've visited Hawaii twice during the "peak" season -- Christmas and New Years. Both times I didn't find it overly crowded. Perhaps the surfing at Waikiki Beach, but that's the most crowded place in Hawaii. Depends what island you go to. Maui is probably the best overall. You may get some rain around this time of year.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

james4beach said:


> olivaw: thanks I might take a look at Costa Rica.
> 
> gibor: I agree that Cuba stands out as much better than other Caribbean locations. I really hope you enjoy your time, I am jealous. In fact all Canadians should be booking these packages at amazing prices... they are partially this cheap because the US again made it illegal to vacation there. After doing some research I decided it is too risky for me to go, even though I'm not a US citizen.
> 
> Everyone, go take a look at those packages on Sunwing or Itravel2000. Just amazing prices for Cuba, this is a "no-brainer" as they say!


so...is that a consensus feeling- Cuba is cheap right now??
I like cheap!!!  "Myrtle, pack your bag!"


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone all of this is helpful. I've spent many hours searching for Hawaii accommodations... still searching. If I can make Hawaii work I'd definitely rather do that.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Thanks everyone all of this is helpful. I've spent many hours searching for Hawaii accommodations... still searching. If I can make Hawaii work I'd definitely rather do that.


Didn't you get tired of Americans?!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gibor365 said:


> Didn't you get tired of Americans?!


Yes... did you pick up on that?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Yes... did you pick up on that?


Long time ago  andIlike that there are almost no Americans at Cuba


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

You may get tired if Americans but they are certainly not the worst. We are in the midst of our fourth winter in SE Asia.

American tourists look pretty good to us compared to the ones from China or Russia. Locals feel the same way...in spades.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Post # 10,000 for me!

Thanks for all the great feedback and ideas above. This was very helpful for me.

I just booked one week all inclusive in Punta Cana, Dominican Republic! It's my first time to the Dominican Republic and I think the resort should be slightly above average based on TripAdvisor. I booked a package bundle through Expedia for the first time and am a bit nervous about that. I was about to go to Cuba until I learned that Trump restricted trade (vacations) with Cuba 3 months ago. There are a couple advantages of this Punta Cana location. I'll be within 20 minutes of an excellent surfing spot, so as long as I can figure out where to rent a board and get over the language barrier. And Americans definitely go to the DR, a routine destination, so it should not pose any customs problems going back to the US.

For a while, I tried to put together a Hawaii trip. Yes the flights are affordable and quick from where I am on the west coast, but once I started searching for accommodations (and I tried just about everything... spent both Sat & Sun) I just found it wasn't going to work. Maui and Kauai are _very_ heavily booked up for March, as in over 90% taken, and accommodations -- even through private -- are too expensive. I would have had to book many months ago. In the end, I booked this all inclusive for the Dominican Republic and saved $1,000 vs Hawaii.

Initially I was trying to get to a Canadian airport, Vancouver or Calgary, to take one of the well-established package vacations (Sunwing, Transat, Westjet, etc). In the end though booking through Expedia starting out of the US, I was able to get a _full extra day_ in Punta Cana at the same price. However, going with these Canadian operators before, I know that they really simplify the entire package. They are really attractive and convenient arrangements and I doubt Expedia can provide as smooth an experience, but I'll try it out.

For example, Sunwing offers quite a generous Cancellation Waiver (extra fee). Expedia's similar policy is quite bad. The airline tickets through Expedia are basically nonrefundable, and a lot of work to fight for any credits. Their package details are rough -- for example there are some factual errors in my resort description that make me nervous (am I getting the right property?). In these respects I think places like Sunwing win hands-down... they control the flights plus the whole package, they can do hassle-free refunds/credits under their Cancellation Waiver, and they actually know the details of the resorts because they specialize in going to these places. This is why I was trying to book the whole vacation through a Canadian operator. In contrast, an aggregator like Expedia really doesn't provide much support or expert knowledge, so I feel a bit "on my own". They provide things like airport transfers but with minimal info. There won't be an Expedia rep at the destination airport or resort, for example.

I suggest to any Canadian to take a good look at those package operators (search packages at www.itravel2000.com , www.flightcentre.ca , www.sunwing.ca) because they probably create easier and smoother vacation experiences. The only reason I went with Expedia was because, starting from the US, there are extra costs & time to get to Canada.

For anyone who's been -- any tips on the Dominican Republic? I'm going to the Bavaro Beach stretch.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We went to Punta Cana in 2016 ,even though we stayed at Royalton Resort and paid for Diamond status and had a butler I was underwhelmed there and won't go back again.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I went to a nice place on bavaro quite some time ago. 2004? It was right after a hurricane. We got moved from our original place to a nicer one as the original one was not in a condition to stay in. I think it was the Grand Palladium Bavaro. We really liked it (it was a group of 12 or so). The beach is amazing.

On your topic of sunwing vs a package deal from expedia, I would suspect your flight is on a mainline carrier like Delta or similar. They are much less likely to have mechanical issues than Sunwing. Or if not issues, then delays. It's not unheard of for sunwing charter flights to be 4hrs delayed leaving. You roll the dice. We've didn't have a problem with them but there are many stories.

Another thing with these resorts is that each one of them has a certain clientele. The one we stayed at in Cuba had a very Argentinian crowd. The others were very popular with russians. It can also vary from week to week - you might get a bunch of newfies. Each culture treats staff, grounds, and their alcohol a bit differently. Plus smoking is more/less prevalent with certain groups.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

If you listen to the state department, you should heed this advice:
https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/dominican-republic/safety-and-security
My son went there and said that staying at the resort was fine. But the staff recommended staying away from trips off the resort property. So if you are going surfing, be careful. Enjoy!


----------



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

Stayed at Bavaro Beach many years ago and had a fantastic time. Since them over the years several stories have been in the news about botched construction on-site, food poisoning, etc. This is the most recent story
https://www.smartertravel.com/2018/02/05/hookworm-travel-risk/

I don't say this to alarm you just inform. I recall that the snorkling was great.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

BC Eddie said:


> Stayed at Bavaro Beach many years ago and had a fantastic time. Since them over the years several stories have been in the news about botched construction on-site, food poisoning, etc. This is the most recent story
> https://www.smartertravel.com/2018/02/05/hookworm-travel-risk/
> 
> I don't say this to alarm you just inform. I recall that the snorkling was great.


"How To Put A Downer On A Vacation" -by BC Eddie.
(jus' kiddin' ed... )


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

marina628 said:


> We went to Punta Cana in 2016 ,even though we stayed at Royalton Resort and paid for Diamond status and had a butler I was underwhelmed there and won't go back again.


Where would you like to go next, for a warm/beach vacation?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone. I'm flying into the Punta Cana airport, not Santo Domingo, so I think there's lower risk and I'm going to exclusively be in a tourist area. The surfing location is near the edge of a tourist area so yes I will have to be cautious there about things getting stolen. I get creative when surfing, sometimes I'll find a fence and use a combination lock to lock my backpack to it.

But these reminders are great, half the battle is having your guard up and being 'street smart'.

Regarding hookworm, I think that only happens in areas where animals are pooping on the beach. I'm surprised that happened to someone in Punta Cana but it sounds like an isolated incident. In reality there are many horrible diseases you can contract in tropical climates. Digging into this a bit, I read that there was active construction near the resort where this couple stayed at, so perhaps the digging and construction resulted in poor cleaning and maintenance of the beach. From what I read, usually these beaches in front of the resorts are kept very clean.

I'm not concerned about that. I think the main concern I have is theft, having cash or a passport stolen, or having my things stolen while I'm out surfing. Even on the resorts, one has to be careful about leaving cash lying around. My phone is virtually worthless so they can steal that if they want. I'm not crazy enough to spend $900 on a phone. When walking around or lounging on the beach, I use an old smart phone (zero value) as a music player so I have no concern about petty theft.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

James I was debating about posting this but we were a group of 20 and many of us noticed missing things from our safe ,one of our group was able to pull his safe out of the wall it had the appearance of a safe with a lock on front but the back was missing so easy for staff to steal .I have since read few reports this is common in Punta cana resorts so first thing you do is check that out in your room.For us we like Barbados ,Antigua and Prior to last year Puerto Rico ,we also enjoyed Grenada .


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

marina628 said:


> James I was debating about posting this but we were a group of 20 and many of us noticed missing things from our safe ,one of our group was able to pull his safe out of the wall it had the appearance of a safe with a lock on front but the back was missing so easy for staff to steal .I have since read few reports this is common in Punta cana resorts so first thing you do is check that out in your room.For us we like Barbados ,Antigua and Prior to last year Puerto Rico ,we also enjoyed Grenada .


mariana - any harm in mentioning the name of the resort where this happened? did you report it?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, what was the name of the resort? And I hope you posted a review at some place like TripAdvisor mentioning this.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

marina628 said:


> James I was debating about posting this but we were a group of 20 and many of us noticed missing things from our safe ,one of our group was able to pull his safe out of the wall it had the appearance of a safe with a lock on front but the back was missing so easy for staff to steal .I have since read few reports this is common in Punta cana resorts so first thing you do is check that out in your room.For us we like Barbados ,Antigua and Prior to last year Puerto Rico ,we also enjoyed Grenada .


Grenada has probably the best shore snorkelling in Caribbeans, but it's soooooo boring .
From our experience, a lot of stealing tourist' stuff happens in Cancun.... and I'm talking about 4.5+ stars upscale resorts... We've been 20+ times to Cuba and never something was stolen from us (or our friends). We've 4 times at Cancun and twice some stuff was stolen from us.... sandals, crocs, Levis jeans with belt, sunglasses etc... Also, there are steals from the safe ... this is why we don't take any valuable stuff there.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

My daughter & son-in-law took Sunwing to the DR two years a go from Vancouver the flight there was fine but their direct return flight landed in Hamilton Ont. for 6 hours sitting waiting to refuel. This stuff happens a fair bit with them.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I just thought I'd add my recent experience to the mix, although James has already booked his vacation so it probably doesn't matter much now!

We went to Varadero for a week in late January with Sunwing. $880 per person for a total of $1760 including flights and 4 star all inclusive. I realized almost immediately after booking that I had a conflict with the dates, so I bought the "worry free insurance" and called in to change the dates. No problem at all. The plane was this crazy old Polish plane, leg room was basically non-existent and it had no bells nor whistles. Except for a half hour delay either direction, it went pretty smoothly. 

The resort was really big and looked like it had once been very luxurious but was somewhat run-down now. The jacuzzi was hilarious. It was the smallest jacuzzi I have ever seen. You could maybe fit 2 people in it, and it was about knee deep. It was like whoever designed the resort just drew a circle on the plan and labeled it jacuzzi, and then the contractors built it without questioning it. 

Food was OK but nothing spectacular - mostly quite bland. Based on conversations with tourists from other hotels on our excursion to Havana, it seemed like maybe our food was better than many other hotels - or maybe we are just less picky, haha. 

Anyway I was very satisfied with the overall experience. Lots of booze, sun, gorgeous beach, who can complain? Also, I'm LOLing at the thought of someone being upset that their drapes were not pressed. I can honestly say that is something that has never crossed my mind. 

Oh, and Cuba does stamp your passport.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Interesting about thefts in Cancun. I guess it happens in many tourist destinations.

Cuba is really appealing and I absolutely would go if not for Trump's new rules that outlawed it again. Because I work in the US, I can't take the chance of going to Cuba. I am very law abiding.

I'm flying with JetBlue to the Dominican Republic. The airline seems to get good reviews.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Daniel A. said:


> My daughter & son-in-law took Sunwing to the DR two years a go from Vancouver the flight there was fine but their direct return flight landed in Hamilton Ont. for 6 hours sitting waiting to refuel. This stuff happens a fair bit with them.


We had the same problem with AirTransat. The trip to Europe was great. Then on the return flight, they lied that they had to stop in Iceland to refuel. Yes they like the price of fuel there. Then the delay meant they could not fly direct to Vancouver because of air time restrictions on their flight crew. Then we sat on the tarmac in Calgary for an hour waiting for a new crew. Never again!


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

kcowan said:


> . Then we sat on the tarmac in Calgary for an hour waiting for a new crew. Never again!


Reminds me of that venerable airline of yore, SABENA: Such A Bloody Experience, Never Again!

Actually, I have flown on Sabena, no problem. But don't get me started on SAS - never again!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Daniel A. said:


> My daughter & son-in-law took Sunwing to the DR two years a go from Vancouver the flight there was fine but their direct return flight landed in Hamilton Ont. for 6 hours sitting waiting to refuel. This stuff happens a fair bit with them.


I ended up with a bad blood clot (DVT) im my left leg after a similar experience a few years ago.
Dont just sit there (like I did), folks. GET UP & STRETCH YOUR LEGS, WALLK AROUND!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I didn't have problems with that before (Transat) but you're all making me feel better about not flying with a charter.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

The resort in question was Royalton Punta Cana but from what I read on trip advisor this situation is common there.Give the safe a good yank and it comes out of the wall and you can reach in and grab what you want .


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks marina. Yes you're right, lots of theft incidents show up in the tripadvisor reviews for that property. I saw the same at other resorts I looked at. One of the reasons I booked the property I chose is that it had fewer incidents of theft.

But I will leave the laptop at home, and immediately check the safe -- yank it -- and make sure things look solid.


----------



## paigej (Aug 21, 2017)

I would go with Cuba all the way. It seems cheaper and you are getting to visit Canada as well for a little while. There are also some spots where you might be able to surf near the ocean, and the prices for everything once you get to Cuba are much cheaper than prices in Hawaii.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Ended up not going to Cuba because it would violate US laws and could land me in trouble.

Instead I went to Punta Cana, in the Dominican Republic. The weather was amazing the entire week I was there, and the resort was beautiful. Excellent food. Most of the tourists were from Russia, France, and Canada in that order.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

A note about the ocean & beaches. Although I had a great time here, I'm not sure I'd recommend Punta Cana for people who like swimming in the ocean. This faces the Atlantic and gets some rough conditions. Notably, the constant wave action stirs up sand and debris, and the water is not clear. Instead the water is cloudy and turbid. It looks very nice, and is absolutely great for sitting on the beach, until you're in the water -- you notice very quickly that the water quality isn't so great. On top of this, there's tons of boat activity including speed boats that pass very close to shore.

If you're someone who likes swimming in the ocean, I wouldn't recommend the Bavaro side / Punta Cana. Instead you'll find better conditions in Cuba or other parts of the Dominican Republic. However if you're not an ocean swimmer, then this makes no difference at all.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

which resort amigo, por favor?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> which resort amigo, por favor?


Tropical Princess Beach Resort & Spa
Caribe Club Princess Beach Resort

Excellent value. I'm going to write a TripAdvisor review today or tomorrow but will be giving it 4 or 5 stars.

Both are the same property with all the same access to everything. The only difference is that booking at the Tropical Princess leans towards cheaper/older rooms and booking at Caribe Club leans towards better rooms -- but kind of random in any case (my room was booked through Tropical Princess but was great).

The resort is more beautiful and green than many around it. Tons of trees, lots of shade and sunny areas. Even a mangrove habitat full of ducks and turtles. Wide sandy beach, superior to many around it. And the food was *really* good. For example if you like seafood, they had a huge variety of daily fresh seafood. I did not come close to getting tired of the buffet -- I'm craving it right now actually. The only possible downside is for people who like spicy/hot food, since they did not have this. For me though the food was excellent as I don't need spicy.

There also seem to be many attractive Russian and French women there, for people who care about such things.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Tropical Princess Beach Resort & Spa
> There also seem to be many attractive Russian and French women there, for people who care about such things.


Hot blooded males perhaps?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

In case it's useful for others: I counted up trip expenses for my 8 night stay. Although it was all inclusive, I also spent:

$70 in tips (in $1 USD singles, about $9 per day)
$110 misc costs, excursion, little extras, travel food
$60 souvenirs

I tipped heavily near the start of the trip. Driver, hotel staff, housekeeping ($3 a day), and of course waiters at the restaurants, etc. I think it's a good idea and a few $ a day really isn't a big cost. I would imagine that tipping would be similar between Cuba and Dominican Republic. Perhaps more in Mexico?


----------



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

james4beach said:


> A note about the ocean & beaches. Although I had a great time here, I'm not sure I'd recommend Punta Cana for people who like swimming in the ocean. This faces the Atlantic and gets some rough conditions. Notably, the constant wave action stirs up sand and debris, and the water is not clear. Instead the water is cloudy and turbid. It looks very nice, and is absolutely great for sitting on the beach, until you're in the water -- you notice very quickly that the water quality isn't so great. On top of this, there's tons of boat activity including speed boats that pass very close to shore.
> 
> If you're someone who likes swimming in the ocean, I wouldn't recommend the Bavaro side / Punta Cana. Instead you'll find better conditions in Cuba or other parts of the Dominican Republic. However if you're not an ocean swimmer, then this makes no difference at all.


Glad you had a good time off but sorry the beach was not as good as you had hoped. Just shows that nothing remains the same. My wife and I spent our first vacation together at Bavaro Beach and remember the water as being ideal for swimming and snorkeling but this was about 30 years ago so time moves on. Back then our resort was one of only a few on the beach


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

BC Eddie said:


> Glad you had a good time off but sorry the beach was not as good as you had hoped. Just shows that nothing remains the same. My wife and I spent our first vacation together at Bavaro Beach and remember the water as being ideal for swimming and snorkeling but this was about 30 years ago so time moves on. Back then our resort was one of only a few on the beach


Thanks for the note Eddie. It's possible there was some recent storm activity that affected the Bavaro beach. Maybe it isn't always like that... I shouldn't generalize from seeing it just for a week. Oceans and coastlines are very dynamic systems. I believe that the north-east storm activity (the one hitting NY & Boston) was having impacts in the Atlantic as far south as Dominican Republic... so maybe this was a temporary situation.

Perhaps what I experienced with cloudy water was an effect of the hurricane's destruction + recent northeast Atlantic storms. Maybe at other times it would be perfectly clear water. I don't know this area well enough.

I still had a great time by the way. I would have happily stayed two weeks. As usual, the biggest mistake I made was returning to work


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Glad you had a good vacation James. It is amazing how quickly work can take away the feeling of tranquility that developed during a tropical vacation - especially at an all inclusive where the stress is low and staff treat you so well. 

My wife and I used to take one or two week all inclusive vacations. One week was too short. Two weeks was slightly too long. Ten days was just right.


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

> For anyone who's been -- any tips on the Dominican Republic? I'm going to the Bavaro Beach stretch.


I have a condo about 10 minutes walk from Bavaro beach. The beach itself is about 10 miles long, with dozens of resorts ranging from 3 star places catering mostly to Russians (there are direct flights from Russia to Punta Cana every day), to luxury five star.

The area is quite safe, just don't act stupid. The most dangerous thing you do will be the drive from the airport, driving is crazy, but you get used to it. As you are in an all-inclusive, you probably won't have any chance to visit the many good local restaurants, but do try to get off the resort and see something other than sea and sand.

Your surfing spot is probably Macao beach. Be careful, it can be dangerous when the waves are high, I assume you are a good swimmer. I think you can rent a surfboard there.

It is major tourist destination, just about everyone speaks some English, language is not a problem.

Which resort did you choose?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Jaberwock said:


> I have a condo about 10 minutes walk from Bavaro beach. ... Which resort did you choose?


Wow, great place for a condo, I'm jealous! I already went, and had a great time. I agree that it seems very safe there, within the beach/resort areas. Here is a post with details on where I stayed:
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...ation-advice?p=1893409&viewfull=1#post1893409

I have a question for you. While I was there, the water had sand mixed in it and was cloudy. Not just right at the shore line but even a little bit farther out. This was the case both at Bavaro and Macao, so for example when I was floating out there on the surfboard, I could not see into clear water:
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...ation-advice?p=1894961&viewfull=1#post1894961

You've been going there for a long time. Is the water always like that, or did I just catch it at a cloudy time?


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I always go where I really want and never think about crowds- I simply head off to more remote areas. I've only done one all-inclusive; it was at a beach resort in Turkey. By far the best times I had there was when I ate in the small local restaurants instead of the resort, and when I rented a scooter and took off to a remote village for two days- the all-inclusive part of it sucked IMHO and I'll never do that again. But of course, YMMV- if you use want an easy trip, a hot place to relax and do nothing, it could be good for your needs. My only experience of Cuba was backpacking across the country, riding buses and staying in pensions, so I can't speak to Varadero or other resorts- although I had a lot of friends when I lived in the Caymans who went to Varadero all the time and loved it. Hawaii does not necessarily mean crowds- depending which island you're looking at, there are endless remote beaches if you have a car or a scooter/motorbike- and The Bus runs around Oahu if you don't have wheels. At least it did the last time I was there, but that was over 20 years ago.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Tropical Princess Beach Resort & Spa
> Caribe Club Princess Beach Resort
> 
> Excellent value. I'm going to write a TripAdvisor review today or tomorrow but will be giving it 4 or 5 stars.
> ...


Just came from Pelicano, Cayo Largo, Cuba.... The situation is opposite , amazing beach/ocean for several km (include c/o beaches), but food is very very average.
Except one group from Italy and Moscow, 70-80% from QC and 20% from Canada.
QC people are really annoying, half don't understand English and other half pretend that don't understand English 



> The beach itself is about 10 miles long, with dozens of resorts ranging from 3 star places catering mostly to Russians (there are direct flights from Russia to Punta Cana every day), to luxury five star.


 You can find Russians everywhere, include the most expensive resorts in Punta Canada, Mexico, Jamaica etc


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

[QUOTE

You've been going there for a long time. Is the water always like that, or did I just catch it at a cloudy time?[/QUOTE]

Bavaro beach is on the Atlantic coast and usually has wave action, the water is not normally clear, except at the far end of the beach near the Barcelo which is more sheltered. You can also stay on the Caribean side where the water is calmer. Punta Cana is where the Atlantic and Caribean meet.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I have a question for you. While I was there, the water had sand mixed in it and was cloudy. Not just right at the shore line but even a little bit farther out. This was the case both at Bavaro and Macao, so for example when I was floating out there on the surfboard, I could not see into clear water.


I have had that experience in Mexico a couple of times, Rincón de Guayabitos being one place I recall where the cloudy water could be a bit disconcerting. Standing in waist-deep water, which was very cloudy, and feeling schools of small fish running into you. They apparently cannot see that the grit anymore than people can. A bit of a peculiar feeling - they are moving quickly - and it causes one to wonder what might be chasing them.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Vacation ideas... it's going to be 28 to 30 C in Las Vegas this week. Hotwire shows well rated hotels on the strip for about $20/night in early April.

Just sayin'. There are worse ideas out there.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Vacation ideas... it's going to be 28 to 30 C in Las Vegas this week. Hotwire shows well rated hotels on the strip for about $20/night in early April.
> 
> Just sayin'. There are worse ideas out there.
> 
> View attachment 18377


Me and my wife going to Negril, Jamaica, May 9


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> Me and my wife going to Negril, Jamaica, May 9


Nice. Been there before gibor? Care to share which resort?7
If you run into a smooth talkin’ local named Tony, aka “Borderline”, say hi for me...[)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

A warning about the Dominican Republic... though I enjoyed my all inclusive trip, it sounds like a lawless place. For example, incidents of women being sexually assaulted with no recourse (police don't care). And this CBC article describes a casino scam operated by a major resort, where Canadian tourists were robbed of $6500:
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...no-scam-riu-bambu-dominican-sunwing-1.5100278

Sounds like any casino games should be avoided in these third world countries!

What I find even more disturbing is that the resort mentioned has pretty good reviews. Usually looking at reviews tips me off about places to avoid, but not in this case.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Curious, is anyone looking at the Dominican Republic? I think there's been a drop in prices after lots of bad press from the US. There are a few cases such as a woman being beaten & strangled, deaths after drinking from the mini bar, and other illnesses & deaths.

Perhaps if it has depressed prices significantly, it might be worth a a look? You might not want to drink the alcohol though, in case they really do have a toxicity problem with the alcohol.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ist-death-rate-is-not-abnormal-officials-say/

I took a brief look at some package prices, and to me they still look high. I would have expected the risk of being beaten and murdered to depress the price further.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I took a brief look at some package prices, and to me they still look high. I would have expected the risk of being beaten and murdered to depress the price further.


Which suggests that the media is overplaying it and the average vacation goer looks past the hype, leading to little drop in bookings. It usually takes a terrorist bombing or natural disaster to really depress vacation prices.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

WHY on earth would anyone even want to consider going there? No wait, I know the answer, because it's cheap. 

I never understand people who have only one criteria they use to decide on a vacation and that one criteria is price. When I go on a vacation I want to relax and enjoy myself doing and seeing the things that interest me. Price is a criteria but not the only criteria to be considered. 

The harsh reality is that many people think they are entitled to take a vacation on a beach or wherever but can't actually afford to do so unless it is to a place where the prices are low enough for a REASON. It's like wanting to rent a car but the only car you can afford to rent is one with brakes that don't work. 

Vacations to third world countries, which the Dominican Republic is, come with third world problems. If you choose to rent a car with no brakes, be prepared for the potential consequences. If you offered me a free trip to the DR I would say, 'no thanks'. Heck, if you even offered to pay me to go, I would say, 'no thanks'. If I couldn't afford somewhere better, I would wait till next year when I had twice as much money available and then go somewhere I was happy to go to. 

A few words about the alchohol. As many people know, there are 4 kinds of liquor you can find in a bar. Major brand names, off-brand names but still 'safe', unbranded 'bathtub gin'(the term is used to refer to any kind of liquor produced in this manner, not just gin and not necessarily in a bathtub) produced liquors which CAN be unsafe and fourthly, 'fake' and 'counterfeit' brand names which almost ALWAYS are unsafe. Moonshine is an example of a bathtub gin liquor and some can be as good as anything on the 'top shelf' but since they are not produced under government supervision and taxed etc. they are cheaper for a bar to buy and so the temptation to buy is there. Qualify can vary and could be harmful. Counterfeit liquors are also cheaper to buy but almost always harmful as I said, the problem is even if you were willing to risk drinking moonshine which may not be harmful, you have no way of knowing which you are being served.

Now ask yourself where you are most likely to find each being served in a bar you go into. In a 5 star luxury hotel in Europe, you are likely to only find the major brand names. In a small bar in downtown Toronto you will find the brand names and quite probably the 'off-brand' lesser known names. These lesser known brands are often what is used as the house brand in the sense that if you ask for a Rye and coke, they will be what you get as opposed to if you ask for a Canadian Club and coke. Often in bars this difference is referred to as 'top shelf' brands vs. house brand. 

If you go to a low cost, all-inclusive hotel, you are most likely to get 'off-brand' liquors at best. This is also where you are most likely to run into fake and counterfeit liquors. So the bottle you see appears to be Canadian Club but at best is actually an off-brand in a Canadian Club bottle. At worst, it is a counterfeit liquor which could kill you. You can't even rely on seeing the bartender crack open a new bottle, as the counterfeit liquors often come in a new sealed bottle complete with a fake label. You will also find bathtub gin liquors and fake/counterfeit brand liquors in any bar where prices and margins are really low. 
https://www.safeproof.org/fake-alcohol-counterfeit-alcohol/ 

While it is possible for a 5 star hotel to buy counterfeit liquor as easily as anyone else, the chances of it happening are much lower. They are making money from a customer who will pay $20 per drink for a Canadian Club and coke. They don't need to eke out a few pennies from a cheap tourist. The package tourist in the DR in an all-inclusive hotel has much more to be concerned about.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I saw this article about Cuba opening many shops where people can now pay with US Dollars

Why 'dollar stores' have returned to Cuba

On my last trip there (March), I brought a large number of single US Dollar bills. I asked a few employees at the resort, are you OK with tips in USD? I wasn't sure if they would have trouble using them. The answer was always: yes please!

I'm happy that I tipped generously in dollars. If I had known how devastating the pandemic would be, I would have tipped twice as much. Please keep Cuba in mind once we're past this mess!


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

james4beach said:


> I saw this article about Cuba opening many shops where people can now pay with US Dollars
> 
> Why 'dollar stores' have returned to Cuba
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw that story as well. I feel sorry for the people there and always think when I see how things are in third world countries like that, 'there but for the grace of God go I.' By accident of birth, we Canadians have a lot to be thankful for and often people just don't realize how well off they really are compared to most of the world.


----------

